# Deer in freezer question



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

B4 I get my butt chewed....read all then ...chew.

With all the questions about "possesion in freezer" of fish, I started wondering about having a deer in my freezer that I didn't take.
I used to take care of a mans horses while he was gone hunting and he gave me venison in return or if he got nothing....there was no problem. He is a friend that I just helped out and still would if he had horses.
He or his wife were not fond of venison and he would have the deer processed and give it to me. Yes I would transport the venison so......was I breaking the law?

Lets try and keep this civil... Thanks


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I would say that technically you need to have a license to possess the venison. 
Another question I would raise. I have heard the statement made of having venison in your freezer past a certain date of the year. ? I have never worried about it much, or heard it often, but have always wondered. It isn't uncommon for me to have a several packages of venny carry over from one season and into or after the next.


----------



## commonsense (Oct 26, 2009)

Not much to discuss. Once the deer is butchered the tag is no longer needed for the meat and you can do what you want with the meat. Eat it, give it away, etc. Except something silly like sell it to a restaurant. This is also in the guide if anyone cares. For transport from your deer camp if you butcher before going home you do need the head and tag with you unless you turn on the head for testing, but you were talking about aleady in the freezer.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Quite a while back before my time I believe there was a law (order) that restricted possession of venison to within 60 days (I think) of the close of the last deer season. This is no longer in place. Ray would be familiar with that I'm sure. As far as deer packaged in your freezer, unless there is some underlying violation (sometimes venison in a freezer will be seized as part of an investigation), there is no requirement for it to have a tag of sorts to identify it. Once subsection 2(a) is met there is no tagging requirement. As far as I know, the only thing that would make it illegal for you to possess that venison is if were not originally taken legally. 

I know a lot of hunters that hunt soley for the sport and enjoyment of it, tag their deer legally, and give them away to families that are in need of meat. Hopefully this helps.

*3.103 Issuance of deer kill tags; validation of deer kill tag; unlawful acts.*
Sec. 3.103 (1) The director shall issue a kill tag as part of each deer hunting license. A person who kills a deer shall immediately validate the kill tag by notching out the appropriate information on the tag and attach the kill tag to the antler, lower jaw, or gambrel of the deer in a secure and permanent manner. 
(2) Except as provided in this subsection for the removal of a kill tag, it shall be unlawful to possess or transport a deer without a validated deer kill tag attached. The kill tag shall remain attached to the deer until any 1 of the following conditions are met: 
(a) The carcass is processed or butchered for consumption by an individual for their personal use. 
(b) The carcass is accepted for processing and recorded by a commercial processor. If the antlers or head is returned to the person submitting the animal to the commercial processor, the kill tag shall accompany the head or antlers. 
(c) The carcass is accepted for processing and recorded by a taxidermist. 
History: Eff. Mar 31, 1989; Am. 3, 1989, Eff. Sep 1, 1989; Am. 19, 1993, Eff. Sep 10, 1993; Am. 3, 1994, Eff. Sep 1, 1994; Am. 3, 1997, Eff. Jun 1, 1997; Am. 6, 1998, Eff. May 15, 1998.


----------



## commonsense (Oct 26, 2009)

The requirement for a permit to keep a deer 60 days past the end of the season was removed in 1996.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Just to cma I put the punched tag in the freezer after butchering and disposing of the carcass. I know it's not required but puts my mind at ease if a question should ever arise


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Good job guys. The question was asked and answered. I will close this forum before the "what if's" start.


----------

